
Beware of sunk cost fallacy when facing a job change - arnejenssen
https://excelerity.com/blog/arne/sunk-cost
======
hbarka
It sounds like the gambling axiom of “cut your losses before they run”. I
wonder, though, if salary and debt trajectory were not a factor, would the
author have preferred being a researcher than being a programmer?

